# Billzcat1's 2000th post!



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

Actually, its my 3693rd post, but whatever, the counter says 2000!!
To commemorate, I give you 20 pictures of C1 Audi 100's!
First: mine (70 2-door sedan)
















From a show back in the Fatherland (I think)
























A clean 73 Coupe S
















Sedan vs Coupe








My friend Theo's Coupe S, heavily modified








2-door sedan with Porsche 914 alloy wheels








In vintage racing trim, 1972 when they were in the under 2.0L IMSA trans-am series (neat!)
















The gorgeous rear of a Coupe S








A neat "Polizei" trim scale model








Birthplace of the 100LS in Ingolstadt (although a few of them were also built in Wolfsburg)








The admin of the worldwide C1 list/club (98 members!) - Bruce Toski's 73








A great Coupe S shot in Marathon Blue








A great promo shot from I think 1974








A bright green one in Toronto - glad I've never seen this color before in person
















annnd a beautiful Orange Coupe S to round it off!











_Modified by billzcat1 at 2:56 AM 6-11-2004_


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1's 2000th post! (billzcat1)*

2000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1's 2000th post! (billzcat1)*

Congratulations, Richard!


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1's 2000th post! (PerL)*

woo woo ill be there soon too!! (im going to post half a pic of a 4k though







)


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Billzcat1's 2000th post! (billzcat1)*

congrats Richard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Billzcat1's 2000th post! (MFZERO)*

Congrats! Oh, a 100 was off on his won at Carlisle so we envited him to line up his car with ours. Def. not a show quality car, but very nice none the less...


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1's 2000th post! (duandcc)*

Neat, a 100GL by chance? I think thats a 73-74 but its hard to tell


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Billzcat1's 2000th post! (billzcat1)*

Yes, I belive it is. Not sure of the year, he said it was the first year of fuel injection (early CIS)...


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1's 2000th post! (duandcc)*

Ahh then that would be a 75! 
The 75-77 cars are so much different (mechanically) than the 70-74 that it is almost a different car







Too bad. Really the first modern Audi where we can look and see engineering/architecture similarities was the 73 Fox. The 100 series is still left in the stone age of DKW


----------

